# best way to move Cyprus



## steve squires (Jul 13, 2013)

Can anyone advise the best way and cheapest way to move to Cyprus, we want to ship a few bits of furniture and maybe a vehicle, we understand customs can be a problem in Limasol, any suggestions would be of great help. thank you Steve:lane:


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2013)

steve squires said:


> Can anyone advise the best way and cheapest way to move to Cyprus, we want to ship a few bits of furniture and maybe a vehicle, we understand customs can be a problem in Limasol, any suggestions would be of great help. thank you Steve:lane:


In what way do you mean that customs can be a problem?


----------



## Sarchy (Feb 14, 2011)

Last year we brought a 40 ft container with a car in it and also a caravan by roll on roll off (it's a moot subject so don't ask why) and never had any problems with the customs at Limassol whatsoever. The container was not even opened until it reached our address and there were no customs officials to witness the opening either. Treat the people there as you would wish to be treated yourself and they will be fine with you.

Sheila


----------



## steve squires (Jul 13, 2013)

thanks for your reply Sheila, did you get your container delivered to your house? or unloaded at the docks?

Ta Steve


----------



## steve squires (Jul 13, 2013)

through payment, apparently was ripped off at customs to release their goods


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2013)

steve squires said:


> through payment, apparently was ripped off at customs to release their goods


Rumors, if someone try to get money its the clearing agents. Custom fees are very low

Don't believe all you here

Anders


----------



## Sarchy (Feb 14, 2011)

steve squires said:


> thanks for your reply Sheila, did you get your container delivered to your house? or unloaded at the docks?
> 
> Ta Steve


It was delivered unopened to our house.

Sheila


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2013)

steve squires said:


> thanks for your reply Sheila, did you get your container delivered to your house? or unloaded at the docks?
> 
> Ta Steve


Almost always they unload them at the docks, many properties are not possible to access with a container truck. If you ship a car in it, they always take it out for customs inspection and issuing of the certificate you can drive on until it has passed registration

Anders


----------



## Sarchy (Feb 14, 2011)

Vegaanders said:


> Almost always they unload them at the docks, many properties are not possible to access with a container truck. If you ship a car in it, they always take it out for customs inspection and issuing of the certificate you can drive on until it has passed registration
> 
> Anders


They didn't take our car out Anders. The container was still sealed when it reached our property, the driver and the foreman checked the seal number against the invoice and then they opened it. They then found that the car had shifted somewhat in the container, thankfully there was no damage to the car. After a bit of head scratching, three burly chaps ran up the ramps, one on each corner and the other one on the tow bar and with a "one, two, three HEAVE" they managed to straighten it enough for it to come down the ramps safely! :clap2:

BTW we used Appleyards through Britannia to move us from the UK and our Agents here were Orbit

Sheila


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2013)

Sarchy said:


> They didn't take our car out Anders. The container was still sealed when it reached our property, the driver and the foreman checked the seal number against the invoice and then they opened it. They then found that the car had shifted somewhat in the container, thankfully there was no damage to the car. After a bit of head scratching, three burly chaps ran up the ramps, one on each corner and the other one on the tow bar and with a "one, two, three HEAVE" they managed to straighten it enough for it to come down the ramps safely! :clap2:
> 
> BTW we used Appleyards through Britannia to move us from the UK and our Agents here were Orbit
> 
> Sheila


So you had to get back to the customs to get the C104 document and check chassis-number?

Anders


----------

